# Lasiodora parahybana groth rate?



## VinceC (Feb 14, 2009)

hey all, i just traded in my 1/2 inch baby rose hair for a 1'" Lasiodora parahybana (Pink salmon birdeater) because i don't want to die before my rose hair grows... lmao so im told that this guy will grow pretty fast and will grow fairly close to the size of a Goliath.. just not as aggressive.

when the say "fast growth rate" what are we actually looking at here?

And also any1 who has owned 1 before pls expand on there temperament more, thanks alll!!! ;P

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the nature boy (Feb 14, 2009)

VinceC said:


> hey all, i just traded in my 1/2 inch baby rose hair for a 1'" Lasiodora parahybana (Pink salmon birdeater) because i don't want to die before my rose hair grows... lmao so im told that this guy will grow pretty fast and will grow fairly close to the size of a Goliath.. just not as aggressive.
> 
> when the say "fast growth rate" what are we actually looking at here?
> 
> And also any1 who has owned 1 before pls expand on there temperament more, thanks alll!!! ;P


If you keep it in the low to mid 80s and feed it all it will eat every week you can easily have a 4-6"er in a year.


----------



## VinceC (Feb 14, 2009)

the nature boy said:


> If you keep it in the low to mid 80s and feed it all it will eat every week you can easily have a 4-6"er in a year.


Awesome! thanks,  so low 80's eh, is higher better? i can keep it higher no problem, with really good humidity aswell, or sould i just stick to low 80's?



temperment?


----------



## sparular (Feb 14, 2009)

With ample feeding (and they can eat a lot) I see molts about every two months with each molt being about 150% of the original size (e.g. 1" becomes 1.5"). There is probably a lot of wiggle room in these numbers based on your food type, feeding schedule, and temperatures. From an experiment someone posted on here, it appears that feeding has a bigger influence than temps on growth rates.

EDIT:Here are those experiment results, they are far from complete or definitive but they do provide some minimal data supporting the relative importance of feeding and temps on time between molts.
http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/results1nestor.html
http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/results2nestor.html

  Dr. Keith


----------



## the nature boy (Feb 14, 2009)

VinceC said:


> Awesome! thanks,  so low 80's eh, is higher better? i can keep it higher no problem, with really good humidity aswell, or sould i just stick to low 80's?
> 
> 
> 
> temperment?


I kept mine in the mid 80s while it was growing.


----------



## JNG (Feb 14, 2009)

I was guna ask that same question. I got one thats only a hair over 1/4". and am wishin it was bigger now.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 14, 2009)

i guess i must have got the odd ball out because mine is slow growing...its kept at 82 degrees and feed once a week...and so far its molted once in 3 months....my c. fasciatum has molted more honestly and i gor hem at the same time...


----------



## Jarconis (Feb 14, 2009)

you're lookin at .25in to cloverfield in about 15 months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the nature boy (Feb 14, 2009)

codykrr said:


> i guess i must have got the odd ball out because mine is slow growing...its kept at 82 degrees and feed once a week...and so far its molted once in 3 months....my c. fasciatum has molted more honestly and i gor hem at the same time...


That's *really* odd.  How much do you feed it?  When mine was growing I gave it all it could eat once a week.


----------



## DreadLobster (Feb 14, 2009)

sparular said:


> it appears that feeding has a bigger influence than temps on growth rates.


I'm not arguing that you're wrong, just pointing out that higher temps = faster metabolism = hungrier. So if you want it to eat a bunch, increasing the temp (low to mid 80's sounds right, thats where I keep mine) will increase the appetite, thus increasing the growth rate, not to mention the fun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DreadLobster (Feb 14, 2009)

Mine went from an inch to over 5" in about a year and a half, but went 3-4 months without fangs, so it almost definitely would've grown faster. It turned out to be a male. I've heard males grow faster but I don't know. I've got a 7" female that just molted, but didn't grow a whole lot. They definitely slow down when they get older. But yeah if you keep it right and feed it a ton, it should be as big as a full grown rose hair or bigger within a year or two.


Oh yeah and temperament, they're easy. My male that I raised from a sling is definitely feistier than the female or my other male, but even he's no problem as long as you cup and remove him from his tank before handling. The female is as docile as my pulchra, just a little more jumpy and capable of moving faster when she wants to.


----------



## Arachtis (Feb 14, 2009)

With the LP one molt every month to a month and a half would not be outrageous, especially early in their development. Case and point, I received a 1/4" LP On December 2nd, and it has molted three times since I received it, it's most recent being just a week ago. If you keep it plump, and the temps fairly warm, it will shoot up like a weed.


----------



## gambite (Feb 14, 2009)

I got mine at 1/4" just over a year ago, and for about four months it was molting every month, then it slowed down to every other month for a while, then four months, and now its at ~3-4". Its a male, BTW, and he was kept in moderate temperatures with a large amount of food. 

Here is something to think about: I got that 1/4" L para with a 1" B boehmi. The L para went from being a quarter of that boehmi's size (just over 3" now) to larger than him! I expect him to eclipse all of my other T's by this time next year.


----------



## IrishPolishman (Feb 14, 2009)

codykrr said:


> i guess i must have got the odd ball out because mine is slow growing...its kept at 82 degrees and feed once a week...and so far its molted once in 3 months....my c. fasciatum has molted more honestly and i gor hem at the same time...


You're definitely not the odd ball.  I keep mine in the same exact setup.  It hasn't molted yet and it eats like a champ.  It's very active and aggressive towards crickets but I see no signs of molting.  I hope it decides to start growing soon.


----------



## Arachnokid 93 (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, I don't know what I did to Make my Lasiodora parahybana mad but I got mine at the arachnocon 2006 and it was a pinhead then but it is still only 3 inches today. I feed it 2 of 3 times a week and keep it at about 80/85 degrees but still so small.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 15, 2009)

well at least im not the only one with a snail of an LP!:wall:


----------



## stonemantis (Feb 15, 2009)

VinceC said:


> hey all, i just traded in my 1/2 inch baby rose hair for a 1'" Lasiodora parahybana (Pink salmon birdeater) because i don't want to die before my rose hair grows... lmao so im told that this guy will grow pretty fast and will grow fairly close to the size of a Goliath.. just not as aggressive.
> 
> when the say "fast growth rate" what are we actually looking at here?
> 
> And also any1 who has owned 1 before pls expand on there temperament more, thanks alll!!! ;P


I have owned several in my days and I will give you what I have found based on my experience so here it goes.

Temperment:

It all depends on the individual but, most are skittish when under 1". Then they are skittish and quite the hair kickers when they get around 2"-5". Once they reach over 5" they tend to stand their ground more and 80% are sweethearts and the other 20% are pretty defensive.

Growth rate:

From 1st instar to adult: 

Individuals being kept at around 75-80 degrees (F), at 50% humidity, and fed 2-3 times a week. Males have matured 8-12 months and females have reached 6"+ in about 2 years.

I hope this helps.

Brian


----------



## lmramsey89 (Feb 15, 2009)

Jarconis said:


> you're lookin at .25in to cloverfield in about 15 months


Just had to say that totally made me giggle

Reactions: Like 1


----------

